# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Te lage bloeddruk en te hoge hartslag

## hanneke1947

Goedemiddag,
Sinds anderhalve week is mijn bloeddruk heel erg laag (96/59) maar mijn hartslag ligt constant rond de 100-110, dus te hoog.
Wat kan hiervan de oorzaak zijn? Voel me hondsberoerd, duizelig, misselijk, dubbel zien etc.

Hanneke

----------


## MissMolly

Dat is moeilijk zo te zeggen, het is in elk geval reden voor een grondig onderzoek.
Wat zegt je huisarts ervan? Heeft die je al grondig onderzocht?
Als hij geen duidelijke oorzaak kan vinden zou hij je met spoed door moeten sturen naar het ziekenhuis voor verder onderzoek, want dit is niet normaal, en er moet echt even met zekerheid vastgesteld worden wat de oorzaak is.
Niet gaan lopen gissen, maar gewoon laten onderzoeken!!!
Met dit soort klachten kan je geen risico nemen.

----------


## hanneke1947

Ben bij de huisarts geweest en zij denkt dat het wee oorzaken heeft. Door lijnen ben ik vanaf februari 12 kilo afgevallen en ik slikte bloeddrukmedicatie in het kader van diabetes 2. Die moet ik nu de komende tijd dus niet meer nemen.

----------


## fairytale30

Hanneke1947

Jou verhaal doet me sterk denken aan Tachycardie.
Ik zou toch eens aan je huisarts vragen of hij je niet door wil sturen naar het ziekenhuis voor verdere onderzoek hiernaar.
Bij Tachycardie heb je ook een lage bloeddruk maar een hoge hartslag.
Zou toch vragen om een verwijzing als ik jou was.

----------


## MissMolly

Als je zoveel afgevallen bent zal so wie so je hele medicatie opnieuw afgesteld moeten wordne. Dat geldt voor HEEL VEEL medicijnen, en mensen die afvallen en medicatie gebruiken, moeten eigenlijk heel goed in overleg blijven met hun behandelaar over de mogelijke effecten van het gewichtsverlies op hun aandoening en medicatie.

Verder ben ik het er inderdaad mee eens dat er toch een behoorlijk onderzoek moet worden gedaan. Je huisarts kan wel denken dat dit de oorzaak is, maar dat moet wel bevestigd worden, vind ik. Het is een logische gevolgtrekking, en de kans is groot dat het inderdaad daardoor komt, maar je mag je ogen niet sluiten voor mogelijke andere oorzaken. Die ander eoorzaken moeten toch nog steeds wel uitgesloten worden.

----------

